# أتيكيت زيارة الأم فى المستشفى...!!!



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

أتيكيت زيارة الأم فى المستشفى...!!!​

:download:​


 من أجمل اللحظات في حياة أي عائلة هي أن ترزق بمولود جديد يبهج البيت، ويجلب الفرح لكل من حوله، وطبعا تمتد هذه السعادة لتشمل الأصدقاء والعائلة الممتدة، وما أن يصل الخبر إلى آذان الأحباء حتى يسرعوا لرؤية الطفل الجديد والتهنئة به، ولكن كيف يمكن أن نعبر عن فرحنا دون أن نسبب الإرباك للأم الجديدة  التي لا زالت مرتبكة بهذا الضيف الجديد وغريب الطباع، الذي يتحكم بالوقت وتلبية حاجاته فقط. ​ 


 ومن الأمور الواجب مراعاتها عند القيام بهذه الزيارة ما يلي​ 

 - يمكن إرسال باقة من الزهور مرفقة بتهنئة في أول أيام الولادة، وذلك نيابة عن التواجد الشخصي إلى حين حلول الوقت المناسب، أو الاطمئنان بالهاتف عن صحة الأم والمولود.​ 
 




​ 
 - مراعاة ظروف الأم الصحية وعدم قدرتها على النوم ليلا خلال الشهر الأول للولادة، واضطرارها للنوم في ساعات النهار للتعويض عن السهر.​ 
 



​ 
 - إذا كنا من المقربين جدا للعائلة يفضل الذهاب في فترة ما بعد الظهر ولمدة قصيرة للتهنئة الفورية وعدم إطالة الزيارة. حيث أن الفترة الصباحية تكون عادة مزدحمة بالأعمال اليومية الخاصة بالأم والمولود.​ 
 



​ 
 - عدم التعليق على شكل أو وزن المولود بطريقة سلبية وتحت أي ظرف من الظروف، وذلك لحساسية الأم تجاه هذه التعليقات التي قد تؤذي مشاعرها.​ 
 



​ 
 - تجنب السؤال عن تفاصيل الولادة وذلك لأن ذكريات الألم تكون لا زالت قوية وتحتاج أن تنسى ما مرت به من صعوبات أثناء الولادة. وتجنب السؤال عن تكاليف الولادة والمستشفى الذي تمت فيه، حيث أن هذه أمور خاصة بالعائلة.​ 
 



​ 
 - ترك الغرفة فورا عند بكاء الطفل، وذلك ليتسنى للأم أن ترضعه بدون تحفظ أو خجل.​ 
 



​ 
 - من اللياقة أن نسأل الأم إذا ما كانت بحاجة لشيء معين للطفل لكي نحضره كهدية يمكن أن تستفيد منها، لكي لا يتكدس نوع واحد من الهدايا لدى الأم وخصوصا ملابس الطفل الذي لا يتسنى له أن يستعملها كلها وذلك لسرعة نموه.​ 
 



​ 
 - عدم التعليق على اسم المولود وانتقاده وخصوصا بعد أن يكون الوالدين قد أعطوه الاسم.​ 
 



​ 
 - عدم مقارنة الطفل بإخوته إذا كان ليس المولود الأول، وخصوصا من حيث الشكل.​ 
 



​ 
 - تجنب إظهار خيبة الأمل أمام الوالدين عندما يكون التوقع بأن المولود ولد أو العكس عندما تنتظر العائلة أن ترزق بإبنة

:smi411:*م ن ق ول*
​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع رائع
ثانكس ربنا موجود​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> ثانكس ربنا موجود​*


مرور كربم جدآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


مرور كربم جدآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يباركم


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص مش هنزورها خالص خليها تنام وتستريح

شكرا ربنا موجود على المعلومات الحلوة دى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص مش هنزورها خالص خليها تنام وتستريح
> 
> شكرا ربنا موجود على المعلومات الحلوة دى*​


هههههههههه
مرور كربم جدآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يباركم


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> شكرا ليكم​*


مروركم الأجمل
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

نصايح مهمة جداااااا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

تايهة فى الدنيا قال:


> نصايح مهمة جداااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



أشكرك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام المسيح لك


----------

